# Plasma screens



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Decided to shell out for a plasma screen, not sure on size yet. Everyone out there has already shown their good taste by buying a TT so some of you must have plasma set up, so any help appreciated, which model/make, does it need a tuner if i have satellite, how can i hide wires if wall mountedi, where to buy, in fact any help appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Good choice - but just don't stick it in the corner of a room.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

beware i have heard they don't have a long life... and the ones i have seen have not impressed me with the picture quality - thought about a projector for watching dvds etc ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Had mine 8 months now. Really pleased. 4229es Fuji mounted on wall above fireplace and with all cables channlled into wall and plastered over. Not a wire in site. Frees up so much room and is more than good enough. With Progessive Scan DVD movies are brilliant - low rent cable TV looks just that.

Go for it. Prices have tumbled. Remember that only Philips, Fujiststu, NEC and latterly Sony actually make the screens - the res OEM and rebadge - although they may dvelop there own firmware. Beware there are vast differences in picture quality - so try a few.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Try http://www.techtronics.com ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Saw a 60" monster at the pro hire shop I use.. It is wicked!!

You can get a 42" sub 2.5K now if you shop around..

Mart.


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

The panasonic 42" and 50" are the best quality screens on hte market at the moment. They do not require a tuner if you run everything through your video. You will require a connection board in the side of the screen depending on what connections you need. ie composit video, vga (for your computer input). As sudjested previous chase out the walls and install the cables in the wall.

If you have the money install a projector and electric screen. Mines the muts nuts, 6 foot screen with panasonic projector all controlled from a pronto touchscreen remote. The only thing is that the lamps are around Â£300 each to replace.

If you need more advice. IM me

regards

Darren


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I have to agree with Dazzler that the Panasonic plasma screens are the best quality screens .... so much so that I have just decided to acquire a 42" version. However, I have not yet decided between the TH-42PW5B (852 x 480 pixels) or the high definition TH-42PHD5EX (1024 x 768 pixels). At the moment you would be hard pressed to see the difference with the HD version but it should future proof in readiness for HD TV & DVD.

You don't need the Tuner Box (TU-PTA600B) but it makes connecting up a system a whole lot easier. If not you will need to get the correct 'connection board' for your particular set up. You can wall mount the screen on a bracket (TY--WK42PV1) or a pedestal (TY-ST05S).

As for wires, channel them into the wall out of sight. I've just drawn up plans for having a complete home cinema/satellite digital TV system installed and there is a lot of work to be performed but it'll be worth it in the end.

As for life, plasma screens are being quoted at around 30,000 hrs. So at, say, 6 hours a day (and that's a lot of viewing) that's 5,000 days or over 13 years .... that'll do me ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

If you have sky or cable - there is no need for a tuner box - I think as the terrestrial channels which you would need the tuner box for can come via this.

Whats the deal with XBox's PS2's etc and plasmas - are they safe or not?

Dave


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Whats the deal with XBox's PS2's etc and plasmas - are they safe or not?


Not sure what you mean by 'safe'?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I heard somewhere they could damage the screen? Seems odd to me as you can run a PC through them OK.

I think it was something to do with burn in?

Really don't know to be honest just something I'd heard!

Dave


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

not a problem, just the same as any other input, you just dont want a permanent immage on the screen for a long time.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Dazzler - I'll get back to you on your other e-mail soon - havn't been to the office yet!

Dave


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I got a plasma earleir this year.....what can I say other than DO IT!!!

Really does make a huge difference


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks all a lot of info there. Garvin I am also keen to get whole house system with home cinema, dvd, hi fi with distribution around the house. Main drawback is al the cabling required (and the cost). How much can you do yourself and how much requires specialist installation. What kit are you interested in? Saw some good set ups at ideal home show.


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

I have run cat 6 cable everywhere around my house, works perfectly for speaker cable just join up 2 pairs together and connect into the amp and speakers, that way you can have speakers outside and in other rooms by using a speaker switcher on the amp ie A or B.

You will require a specialist cable made up for the connection of the plasma ie comp video and vga, unless you can find a long one in the shops.

ps dont go over 10 meters


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Have a look at www.just-av.co.uk the MD is called Jason also and he may invoice your company direct (if you have one) which is currently 100% tax deductable)

Rather than you have to earn it and pay probably 40% tax plus NI etc..you get tax relief ;D

Just a thought 

Jason


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> ......Main drawback is al the cabling required (and the cost). How much can you do yourself and how much requires specialist installation. What kit are you interested in?


The plans I've drawn up involve the installation of a Sky+ digital satellite TV combined with a home cinema system playing through a plasma screen for the lounge and a separate projection based home cinema system for another somewhat larger room.

Why two cinema systems .... well I have two sons and what they like to watch is totally different to what their mother and I want to watch and we usually want to undertake our different viewing tastes at the same time. Besides which the lounge based system will be somewhat reserved in its specification/output compared to the projection based system, the latter will also be used for watching the large sporting occasions where, at least, my viewing requirements coincide with those of the lads even if we do end up supporting different sides/teams ;D

The lounge based system will be all Panasonic based on their ultra slim line XR System playing through a 42" Panasonic plasma screen. This system is based around a digital amplifying system (as opposed to good old analogue power amps) which enables a reasonable (not stunning) audio output in a very small size without the usual heat problems and is ideal to be relatively inconspicuous in the lounge. This set up will include a Sky+ Digibox and terestrial digital/analogue TV, The digibox will take care of the odd programme recording requirement. Other recording requirements will be taken care of via the other system which, although not fully specced yet, will include a DVD recorder, receiver/amplifier based on good old traditional analogue power amps and rather larger speakers, together with the existing VHS video tape playing/recording system. This system will also accommodate the audiophiles requirements within the family.

However, all the cabling for these systems will be going in over the next few weeks and will be based on top quality cables (CT100 dual shielded co-ax for the TV systems - digital satellite/terrestrial and analogue terestrial - and a mixture of Chord and Qed cables for the system interconnections and speakers). These will all be concealed either underfloor or recessed into the walls. The system will allow TV to be 'piped', via an amplifier and low loss 'splitters', to six other rooms in the house and speaker switches will allow audio to also be piped around the house from a variety of sources.

This is a big job and will involve a lot of routing out of the walls and pulling up the floors. All the wiring and routes have been defined and I am now arranging for an electrician to undertake the installation. While I'm at it I might install a wired LAN system for the computers although this will involve some more extensive work to accommodate properly and I have just installed a wireless LAN quite successfully.

All in all quite a job and if I'm not happy that I can get a good electrician at reasonable rates I'll do it all myself. BTW I will also be sound insulating a couple of rooms ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Garvin, you need to get out more


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Garvin, you need to get out more Â


You are quite right ...... but then I'm accused of only going out to drive that TT


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Garvin,

Sounds like a great install - projector AND plasma is pretty unique.

Just one thing - you say
"The digibox will take care of the odd programme recording requirement"

I just wondered if you had Sky+ already or if you will be getting it as a part of the install? If its part of the install then I can tell you it won't be for the odd recording requirement as it well and truely changes the way you watch television and for the better 

You watch what you want - when you want - without any regard for the schedules. Its difficult to describe how it changes your viewing habits but it definately allows you to get out more 

If you already have it then you know what I am on about and you can ignore my ramblings :-/

Good luck with it - it sounds like it will be a great system when completed!

Cheers

Craig


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Sonnyikea,

Having been accused by my two boys of being old fashioned, traditional etc etc I have decided to take the plunge so this is the first foray into satellite TV and home cinema ..... however, I've never been known for doing things 'by half'.

However, if it is as good as you say and allows me out more then it has the added advantage that I should get less stick from Carlos


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Your kids will love it too. Live Pause means when there is an interesting piece of play that the director feels isn't worth showing, you can rewind and see it yourself. Just one of the many functions that the system allows you.

It takes a while to get used to but you won't look back 

PS: I've no affiliation with Sky. I just appreciate a good product when I see one.


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Garvin sounds great. I am planning (at very early stage) plasma screen display with sky digibox and dvd in one room. Should i have recordable dvd or have vhs video recorder as well? Would like audio set up in a different room and piped around house in cluding outside with different outputs to different areas. Will visit a couple of dealers at wend. Advice on brands etc has been useful. My problem with cabling is solid ground floor and laminate/wood on 1st floor.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Should i have recordable dvd or have vhs video recorder as well? Would like audio set up in a different room and piped around house in cluding outside with different outputs to different areas. Will visit a couple of dealers at wend. Advice on brands etc has been useful. My problem with cabling is solid ground floor and laminate/wood on 1st floor.


If you have the dosh go for a recordable DVD. I am only keeping the VHS video recorder because we still have a lot of videos. Eventually I see it being phased out completely - the spec for my projection system will include a recordable DVD.

If cabling audio around the place my advice is to go for the best quality cables and switching gear you can get - I know its expensive but its difficult to replace it afterwards.

Solid ground floors can present a problem. There are some good quality 'flat' speaker cables on the market now that lie unobtrusively under the carpet and underlay. Otherwise lay the cables just inside the carpet 'gripper' around the outside of the room (cut the underlay back to accommodate). A lot of people advise running the cable on the 'outside' of the gripper, between it and the wall, but there usually isn't enough room, requires some pretty sharp bends to be accommodated at the corners and the carpet doesn't always sit back down correctly when the cables are in the way.

Laminate flooring upstairs (or downstairs for that matter) ..... well go through the ceiling from downstairs. Replacing, making good/artexing (or whatever) the plasterboard ceiling will be a lot easier and cheaper than replacing very expensive laminate flooring. Otherwise replace the skirting boards upstairs and hide the wires behind. You don't need any fancy stuff just a good routing tool to put a suitable 'groove' in the back of normal skirting board (or the wall behind it).

Just remember .... where there's a will there's a way Â


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> If you have the dosh go for a recordable DVD. I am only keeping the VHS video recorder because we still have a lot of videos. Eventually I see it being phased out completely - the spec for my projection system will include a recordable DVD.


Don't bother - they are bringing out 9gb formats late this year early next.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Don't bother - they are bringing out 9gb formats late this year early next.


With a Panasonic DMR-HS2 you can already achieve 9.4Gb. Couple that with the 52 hours recording you can get on the internal Hard Drive and I would have thought that quite adequate. This unit allows you to edit the stuff on the hard drive and then transfer it to the DVD at the rate of about 1hrs worth of playback in 5 minutes.

Why wait?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

What are the views on the LCD screens then? I saw a 30" Sony LCD panel in Costco recently for around Â£3,300.

I like the idea of a plasma but was reading today that LCDs offer some advantages in terms of fixability and other costs. Other than the size restrictions (they seem to only go up to 30") would you choose an LCD panel or a Plasma?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Other than the size restrictions (they seem to only go up to 30") would you choose an LCD panel or a Plasma?


LCD = sloooooooooow and dull colours.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

LCDs are better than plasma. Though they are a little more expensive, you can get 40" LCD screens.

Hmmmmmmmmm..............big screens.........

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

From what I remember reading on the AV forum, there are lots of arguments for and against both LCD's and Plasma, but the biggest two that stuck in my head were that the viewing angle on an LCD is considerably less than for a plasma and that with back-lit LCD's there is (apparently) a bulb that needs to be replaced fairly regularly (in screen life terms) at quite some cost (although on this second point I could just have had a wierd dream and be talking a whole load of crap) :-/


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

go with the dream 

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

new LCDs don't have the same issues that old ones did.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Try these links for more info

http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=74881

http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=71166&highlight=LCD

or go to

http://www.avforums.com/

and do a search on LCD screens to see what peoples experiences are


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

I looked into this a while back (Plasma TV that is).

My current setup is a very basic Sony 32" WS which gets it's picture in an RGB format via scart from my NTL digitial box (this can be set to output RGB). The picture is fantastic!

I came to the conclusion that in my living room, which is by no means small, I'd never be happy with the pictures on a Plasma.
This may be because I've never seen any set up properly.

I've also got grave reservations with these 100Hz TVs which like plasmas I've seen, make TV look like it coming from a DivX, especially for football.

Anyone see them as better?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Anyone see them as better?


Yes. In my lounge every day I see them as better. They are fantastic. Don't listen to anyone who hasn't got one pontificating about how they aren't as good as a CRT. It's crap. I have had many CRTs over the years and I would never go back to one for overall ownership pleasure.

My Plasma is great for TV; stunning for Progressive Scan Reg 1 DVDs; fantastic for GTA on Playstation and GT3; fine as a PC monitor; and great for plugging my digital camera in for 'slide shows'.

I hate football with a passion, but I can vouch that rugby, F1 and Rallying are a pleasure to view on my Fujitsu.

Projectors are OK for pure home cinema and powerpoint  but involve screens, completely darkened rooms and ceiling mounting the unit can be a hassle. I have the use of a works item that I have used from time ti time at home - but in reality 42" is big enough.

Doh, I must be getting old. Slide shows.......... 

Fujistu 4229es 42" plasma
Telewest cable digibox
Denon 2800 DVD
Denon 3802 AVamp
B&W CDM series speakers
REL Q400e sub

As good a use of Â£10K that I could think of      ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

thanks Gary. but is the picture pixcelated? I hate that stuff


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> thanks Gary. but is the picture pixcelated? I hate that stuff


All pictures are pixelated - it's just a case of to what degree. If you stand 4 ft away, sure you can see the pixels and it is a litle more obvious than a CRT at same distance. From normal viewing distance (12-18ft) this is very hard to discern.

What it is poor on is low grade video broadcasts as found on many cable channels - but that is a function of the display revealing the source quality and a bigger screen such as a plasma can emphasise that. It's not a problem though since i never watch Model Rail Way Enthusiast, or 'New England Workshop'.


----------

